# visa status inquiry



## visa_inq (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

We have lodged an e457 visa application on Feb 24 2012 and medical results were referredon march 8th 2012 and we have done culture test and sent all the results on May 10th 2012 via e health online system

On May 12th it says Further medical results referref-till now we havent heard anyhing back from them.
Case officer is also following up, still we couldnot get any update from anyone.

Can anyone please advise what could be the reason for delay? I am in a very very tough situation that i need to take some decision.

Please advise


24/02/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message 
29/03/2012 Information received Message 
08/03/2012 Further medical results referred Message 
08/03/2012 Further medical results referred Message 
12/05/2012 Further medical results referred Message 


Regards
Sumathy


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

If you have done the application by yourself you might send them message via the progress checking page. 

Maybe you have done - have you click the *message* button right next to further medical results referred ? 

Good luck !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are currently quite a lot of 457 visa applications being lodged, so there may be a backlog of medical results. That may be one reason for the delay. 

Do you know if your results were normal? If your results have highlighted a potential health issue, they may have been referred to a specialist for another opinion and report.

But as has already been pointed out, you need to follow up as we would simply be speculating if we tried to tell you what is wrong. There may be a very innocent explanation for the delay so try not to worry before you've had a chance to talk to someone.


----------



## visa_inq (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Team,

when we took an initial X-ray, there was a scar. we took culture test, it was inactive.
Also i didnt have any previous health issue.I am normal till date.I really didnt know why there was a scar.

Please tell me the contact number whom I can talk to get an update.I am in a tough situation that I may lose my current job.

Regards,
Sumathy


----------



## visa_inq (Jun 4, 2012)

*vis enquiry*



Maz25 said:


> There are currently quite a lot of 457 visa applications being lodged, so there may be a backlog of medical results. That may be one reason for the delay.
> 
> Do you know if your results were normal? If your results have highlighted a potential health issue, they may have been referred to a specialist for another opinion and report.
> 
> But as has already been pointed out, you need to follow up as we would simply be speculating if we tried to tell you what is wrong. There may be a very innocent explanation for the delay so try not to worry before you've had a chance to talk to someone.


Hi,

when we took an initial X-ray, there was a scar. we took culture test, it was inactive.
Also i didnt have any previous health issue.I am normal till date.I really didnt know why there was a scar.

Please tell me the contact number whom I can talk to get an update.I am in a tough situation that I may lose my current job.

Regards,
Sumathy


----------



## Sea Horse (Oct 17, 2012)

visa_inq said:


> Hi,
> 
> when we took an initial X-ray, there was a scar. we took culture test, it was inactive.
> Also i didnt have any previous health issue.I am normal till date.I really didnt know why there was a scar.
> ...


Hi Sumathy, 

I know its been long since your last post. Can you please let me know if you have got your visa? I am in the same position now. How long did it take and what more tests did you have to do?


----------

